# Here are some recent pix of my car =) GO DNE!!!



## xmosquetox (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

I like it. Are those 16's? Whatever size...they fit nicely.


----------



## xmosquetox (Aug 9, 2004)

they are 17. The road conditions here in Arlington Texas is very bad, so no point of getting very high profile and expensive tires. I like how they look, rides good without too many bumpy rides.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

nice ride man.. 

thinking about getting a 05 spec v next year sometime.. not feeling the new 07' sentras


----------

